# Mk5 GTI Traction Control + ABS Lights On



## gtizzzle (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm getting the ABS + Traction control lights coming on and off randomly while driving, after I installed my coilovers.
First thing is, I replaced my fronts a little differently than everybody else, I did a little more work taking them off so it'd be easier taking the actual shock out, picture:








but I doubt that would cause any problems with my brakes, I was just giving some background information, anyways, while dropping that down off the car, I didn't have the sensor unplugged, and when it came down the one got tight and popped out (only on the drivers side) : here's a picture of how they are on the drivers side when looking at the brake + sensors:








So when it popped it, it DID NOT damage any wiring or the clip or anything like that, the only thing that came out was that the pins were pulling through the opposite side like this:








so I held it tight on their and put some epoxy on it and plugged it in and all is well like this:








now some people will say this is the cause of my problem, the fact that the plug is still messed up probably, but that is my brake pad wear sensor. the other plug for abs + traction control is completely untouched and unharmed.
and like I said it goes on and off probably every 30 minutes or hour or so. I'm trying to get someone to scan the codes but it always turns off right before I go to do so. also the dealership I took it to in York were complete *******s about even possibly scanning it, so dealership isn't help at the moment and if I can fix it without paying a **** ton that would be great.
also, if the lights are off and I'm hitting the brakes, I can tell when the lights are going to come on because it kind of feels like a grinding feeling coming from the brake pedals, not like the pad is worn or messed up, but like abs is kicking in type grinding. It will do that for a second or two. then the lights come on and it won't do it anymore. only happens right before the abs + traction control lights come on.
so any ideas why my abs + traction control light are coming on?


_Modified by gtizzzle at 5:45 AM 10-5-2009_


----------

